# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Linjakartat

## Azazello

Mikähän ihme siinä on, ettei helsinginseudun joukkoliikennekarttoja voida yhtenäistää yhtä kuvaaviksi kuin metrokarttoja. Raitiovaunu ja bussimatkoja tuntemattomalle seudulle helpottaisi suunnattomasti vaunujen seinään teipatut pysäkit listaava linjakartat ja nämä kokoava yhteänäinen kartta pysäkeille, tai jopa pysäkkikohtaisesti. Nythän esim. sinisiä linjoja vilisevä bussikartta on informatiivisuudessaan kohtalaisen surullinen näky.

----------


## ultrix

Ihan ensinnä voitaisiin lähteä siitä, että yhdistettäisiin lähijunien ja metron kaaviot, ns. "metrokartat". Oma ehdotukseni: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:YTV-Metro.png

----------


## Azazello

> Ihan ensinnä voitaisiin lähteä siitä, että yhdistettäisiin lähijunien ja metron kaaviot, ns. "metrokartat". Oma ehdotukseni: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:YTV-Metro.png



Niin, voishan tohon lisätä vielä koko raideliikenteen ja väleihin asemien väliset minuuttimäärät.

----------


## Azazello

http://users.tkk.fi/~tallen/linjat.pdf

Tämä tuotos, joka linkitettiin tuola toisessa threadissa on mielestäni loistava avaus. Tosin mielestäni se kaipaa minuuttimäärät asemien väliin kertomaan lukijalle mikä reitti minnekkin on nopein. Kantakaupungin bussilinjat se ehkä voisi niellä myös. Tärkeintä on yhtenäinen brändäys, ei se mikä laite teknisesti on kyseessä. 

Idän liityntälinjat voisivat esimerkiksi olla yhtä loogisesti aseteltuna, mutta näkyvillä vain idässä kulloisenkin metroaseman alueella. Ja pohjoisessa juna-asemien alueliikenne. Mielestäni on turhaa että kaikille pysäkeille on painettu se sama surkean epäselvä koko alueen bussilinjat kattava kartta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tähän mennessä on tullut oltua aika hiljaa, sillä oma tietotaso ei vielä vastaa innostuksen tasoa. Mutta joukkoliikenteessä yksi suurin intohimoni on juuri kaavio ja kartat.


Kiva nähdä enemmänkin kartoista ja linjakaavioista kiinnostuneita ihmisiä täällä. Metrokartoista minunkin mielenkiintoni lähti liikkeelle joskus 1988 käytyäni ensimmäisen kerran Lontoossa ja Pariisissa. Erityisesti Lontoon metrokartta oli todellinen herättäjä: graafinen klassikko, joka teki monimutkaisesta järjestelmästä välittömästi ymmärrettävän. Suurin osa ihmisistä ilmeisesti hahmottaakin Lontoon kaupunkina juuri metrokartan kautta, mistä tulee helposti yllätyksiä, kun paikat ovatkin jalkaisin katuja pitkin joko yllättävän lähellä toisiaan tai sitten yllättävän kaukana toisistaan.

Oletan, että metrokarttoja käsittelevä peruskirjallisuus on tuttua, mutta jos ei niin tässä muutama vinkki:

Mark Ovenden: Metro Maps of the WorldMark Ovenden: Transit Maps of the World (edellisen paperback-versio, tätä löytynee ainakin Akateemisen valikoimista suoraan, Tampereellakin näyttäisi hyllyssä olevan pari kpl tällä hetkellä)Mark Ovenden: Paris Metro Style: In Map and Station DesignMark Ovenden: Paris Underground: The Maps, Stations, and Design of the Metro (edellisen paperback-versio)Ken Garland: Mr. Beck's Underground MapDavid Leboff & Tim Demuth: No Need to Ask! Early Maps of London's Underground RailwaysMaxwell J. Roberts: Underground Maps After BeckSubway Style: 100 Years of Architecture and Design in the New York City Subway (tässä on jonkin verran kartoista mutta ennen kaikkea muuhun designiin liittyvää)

Jos joku tietää muita hyviä metrokarttoihin liittyviä kirjoja, niin olen luonnollisesti kiinnostunut vinkeistä.

Itse en ole karttoja juuri piirrellyt, mutta ymmärrän niiden ensiarvoisen tärkeän merkityksen joukkoliikenteen markkinoinnin ja käyttäjäkokemuksen kannalta. Yksi aihepiiri joka on vaivannut mieltäni on ilmiö jota voisi paremman puutteessa luonnehtia metrokartoiksi jotka kuvaavat muita joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä kuin metroja. Yleisesti tiedetään että esimerkiksi raitioteistä ja bussilinjastoista voidaan piirtää metrokarttamainen karttakaavio ja antaa ikäänkuin vaikutelma että kyseessä olisi metro. Tällainen oletettavasti helpottaa hahmottamaan linjaston kokonaisverkkona ja järjestelmänä, ja toivottavasti houkuttaa jonkin verran uusia matkustajia, vaikkei todellisudessa kyseessä olisikaan metro.

Kotikaupunkini Tampereen oloissa haluaisin tietää miten tästä päästäisiin tällaiseen. Olen järkeillyt, että periaatteessa nykyiset linjat voitaisiin piirtää tällaiseksi linjakartaksi suoraan, mutta siitä tulisi tarpeettoman monimutkainen. Parempaan lopputulokseen päästäisiin kun pysäkit nimettäisiin uusiksi niin että vastinpysäkit eri puolilla katua olisivat samannimisiä (yhdessä siis muodostaisivat "virtuaaliaseman"). Lisäksi linjoja kannattaisi yhdistää linjanipuiksi New Yorkin tapaan siten, että runko-osuudella olisi vain yksi viiva hirveän viivaviidakon sijaan. Ja jotta tuo yhdistäminen onnistuisi, täytyisi mieluiten joitakin keskustan tuntumassa tehtäviä yksittäisen linjan lenkkejä hieman oikoa, jotta päästään tilanteeseen jossa linjanipulla on yksi selkeä runko-osuus ja latvoilla selkeästi erilliset haarat. Ja lopuksi linjanumeroinnille pitäisi tehdä jotain (yhdistää linjanippukohtaisiin kirjaimiin, korvata kirjaimilla tms.).

Suunnitteilla olevaa ratikkaa varten pitäisi mielestäni tehdä vähän kehitystyötä tässä infografiikan ja karttojen puolessa, ja erityisen edukasta olisi jos saneeraus ulotettaisiin koskemaan myös bussikarttaa. Mielestäni tarvitsemme vain yhden selkeän joukkoliikennekartan, jonka pitäisi näyttää jokseenkin sellaiselta kuin tuo New Yorkin metrokartta (New York siksi kun siellä on nuo linjaniput käsitelty niin fiksusti -- Lontoon kartta on graafisempi ja kauniimpi, mutta tavallaan yksinkertaisempi, mallina kenties yliyksinkertaistus Tampereen bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna).

Olen ehdottanut tätä muutamaankin kertaan vuosien varrella ensin TKL:lle ja sittemmin mm. Tampereen kaupungin osallistumisfoorumien kautta, mutta vieläkään asialle ei ole tehty mitään. Kenties lopulta ratikan yhteydessä ja/tai nyt kun puuhataan alueellista joukkoliikenneviranomaista kaupunkiseudulle ja kaikenlaisia asioita selvitellään konsulttien voimin?

Harmi että omin voimin ei ole rahkeita lähteä piirtämään mallia. Nuo yllä mainitut linjojen normalisointitoimet ovat sellaisia ettei niitä kannata ryhtyä yksityisajatteluna simuloimaan, ja toisaalta tässä näitä miettiessä on kirkastunut, että kyse ei ole pelkästään siitä että saadaan aikaan kaunis lopputulos vaan ennen kaikkea taustalla pitää olla selkeä, laajennettavissa ja sovellettavissa oleva konsepti sekä prosessi ja tietojärjestelmä jolla tietoja hallitaan ja muutokset voidaan tehdä hallitusti ja joustavasti ilman että joka kerta täytyy lähteä pohtimaan perusasioita uusiksi tai piirtämään kaaviota alusta asti.

----------


## kouvo

> Ja jotta tuo yhdistäminen onnistuisi, täytyisi mieluiten joitakin keskustan tuntumassa tehtäviä yksittäisen linjan lenkkejä hieman oikoa, jotta päästään tilanteeseen jossa linjanipulla on yksi selkeä runko-osuus ja latvoilla selkeästi erilliset haarat.


Kartan visuaalinen ilme ei mielestäni voi ohjata linjastosuunnittelua.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kartan visuaalinen ilme ei mielestäni voi ohjata linjastosuunnittelua.


Ei sinällään, mutta se on sidoksissa myös matkustajille ymmärrettävään ja helposti markkinoitavaan runkolinjastopakettiin. Sellainen linjasto, jota ei voi kartalla visualisoida helposti, ei ole hyvää joukkoliikennesuunnittelua, eikä sellaiselle tule matkustajia helposti. Raitioteiden runkolinjaston idea olisi nimenomaan se, että myös satunnainen matkustaja hahmottaa helposti, miten linjasto kulkee. Selkeys on yksi tärkeä syy metron suosioon.

----------


## hylje

Selkeydellä on osansa myös ratikoiden suosiossa niiden hitaudesta riippumatta. Kiskot ovat hyvä kiintopiste, ja pitkät linjat takaavat pienen määrän yksittäisiä linjoja. Hitaudellakaan ei juuri ole väliä koska matkat ovat niin lyhyitä.

Karttaa piirtäessä voi ja tulee ottaa vapauksia. Silmukoita ei välttämättä tarvitse piirtää ollenkaan tavallisesta pääteasemasta erilaiseksi, eikä joka mutkaa tai katua tarvitse edes vihjata olevan olemassa. Tärkeintä on, että linjat kulkevat toisiinsa nähden järkevästi ja yhtenevästi tosimaailman kanssa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kartan visuaalinen ilme ei mielestäni voi ohjata linjastosuunnittelua.


Provokatiivisesti kysyn: miksi ei?

Jos ajatellaan asiakaslähtöisesti, ja tavoitteena on selkeys ja houkuttavuus, niin mielestäni ilman muuta kartan selkeys ja linjaston selkeys ovat yksi ja sama asia, joita ei voi erottaa toisistaan.




> Ei sinällään, mutta se on sidoksissa myös matkustajille ymmärrettävään ja helposti markkinoitavaan runkolinjastopakettiin. Sellainen linjasto, jota ei voi kartalla visualisoida helposti, ei ole hyvää joukkoliikennesuunnittelua, eikä sellaiselle tule matkustajia helposti. Raitioteiden runkolinjaston idea olisi nimenomaan se, että myös satunnainen matkustaja hahmottaa helposti, miten linjasto kulkee. Selkeys on yksi tärkeä syy metron suosioon.


Juuri näin. Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että tämä ajattelu tulisi mahdollisuuksien mukaan ulottaa myös bussilinjastolle.




> Karttaa piirtäessä voi ja tulee ottaa vapauksia. Silmukoita ei välttämättä tarvitse piirtää ollenkaan tavallisesta pääteasemasta erilaiseksi, eikä joka mutkaa tai katua tarvitse edes vihjata olevan olemassa. Tärkeintä on, että linjat kulkevat toisiinsa nähden järkevästi ja yhtenevästi tosimaailman kanssa.


Näinpä. Ei olekaan mitään järkeä piirtää silmukoita, lenkkejä tai erillisiä väyliä eri suuntiin silloin kun niiden varrella ei ole pysäkkejä. Niistä voidaan luopua jo piirtämisvaiheessa ilman sen kummempia muutoksia itse linjoihin. Harmi vaan että Tampereella on sellaisiakin kummallisia lenkkejä joissa yksi linja kulkee vähän eri reittiä vähän matkaa keskustassa, ja sen reitin varrella on pysäkkejäkin, jolloin niitä tuollaisia ei voi vain unohtaa, kun se olisi harhaanjohtavaa.

Nähdäkseni toimivan joukkoliikennekartan tehtävä on yhdistää pysäkit viivalla, jotta matkustajat tietävät millä linjalla / linjayhdistelmällä he pääsevät pysäkiltä A pysäkille B. Sen tehtävä ei ole olla ajo-ohje kuljettajalle. Nykyinen Tampereen bussikartta valitettavasti näyttää vain linjojen täsmällisen maantieteellisen kulun suhteessa katuihin, mutta pysäkkejä ei ole edes merkitty -- puhumattakaan että ne olisi nimetty.

----------


## kouvo

> Sellainen linjasto, jota ei voi kartalla visualisoida helposti, ei ole hyvää joukkoliikennesuunnittelua, eikä sellaiselle tule matkustajia helposti.


En allekirjoita tätä. Luonnollisesti visualisointi on tärkeää, mutta lähtökohtana hyvälle joukkoliikennesuunnittelulle on kuitenkin toimiva linjasto. Visualisoimalla tämä on sitten vaan pyrittävä esittämään mahdollisimman selkeästi.




> Provokatiivisesti kysyn: miksi ei?
> 
> Jos ajatellaan asiakaslähtöisesti, ja tavoitteena on selkeys ja houkuttavuus, niin mielestäni ilman muuta kartan selkeys ja linjaston selkeys ovat yksi ja sama asia, joita ei voi erottaa toisistaan.


Linjaston visuaaliseen selkeyteen ei tule pyrkiä heikentemällä sen toiminnallisia edellytyksiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Linjaston visuaaliseen selkeyteen ei tule pyrkiä heikentemällä sen toiminnallisia edellytyksiä.


Heikentääkö selkeys toiminnallisia edellytyksiä? Mitä ovat matkustajista irrallaan olevat toiminnalliset edellytykset?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri näin. Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että tämä ajattelu tulisi mahdollisuuksien mukaan ulottaa myös bussilinjastolle.


Ison kaupungin koko bussilinjastoa on hyvin vaikeaa ellei mahdotona esittää metrokartan tapaan kaavamaisesti. Eikä ole mielestäni tarkoituskaan. Bussikartan (jolla näytetään myös raitiotiet,  metro- ja rautatieasemat) pitää olla sellainen jossa kadut ja pysäkitkin näkyvät. Jos alue on hyvin laaja pitää olla osasuurennoksia tiheistä kaupunginosista. 

Vain ns bussimetrot eli "Bus Rapid Transit" -tyyppiset nopeat runkobussilinjat on järkevä esittää metrokartoissa. Tietyin varauksin voisi Helsingissä bussi-jokerikin näyttää metro- tai raideliikennekartalla. 

Samoin jos kaupunki on pienehkö, ja bussilinjoja kaiken kaikkiaan vain muutama, ne voisi esittää kaaviomaisena karttana. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ison kaupungin koko bussilinjastoa on hyvin vaikeaa ellei mahdotona esittää metrokartan tapaan kaavamaisesti.


Ensinnäkin, katsoitko sitä New Yorkin metrokarttaa? Sehän ei ole täysin kaavamainen, mutta ei myöskään täysin maantieteellinen. Siitä hahmottaa kohtuullisen hyvin -- varsinkin Manhattanilla -- missä asemat ovat. Tällainen muoto taipuu erilaisiin oloihin kenties helpommin kuin puhtaan abstrakti diagrammi. Ja toisaalta linjojen sumppuuntumista kartassa voidaan estää vääristämällä mittasuhteita siten, että yksityiskohdat näkyvät selkeästi, mutta maantieteellisten muotojen tunnistettavuus ei häiriinny.

Linkatussa versiossa ei ole katuja näkyvissä, mutta muistelisin nähneeni sellaisenkin version jossa on tärkeimmät kadut, taisi olla valkoisella vaaleaa taustaa vasten. Sekin voi tavallaan olla avuksi.

Tietenkin jos bussilinjoja on satoja, voi olla mahdotonta esittää niitä tällaisena karttana. Väittäisin kuitenkin, että Tampereen bussilinjasto -- vaikka onkin aika suuri -- on täysin mahdollisuuksien rajoissa tällä esitysmuodolla.

Vai voiko kukaan väittää että nykyinen kartta palvelisi ainakaan paremmin, kun siinä ei ole edes pysäkkejä merkitty eikä silmäyksellä pysty erottamaan mistä linja alkaa, mihin se päättyy ja mistä kulkee? Ainoa vaihtoehto on seurata sormella ja yrittää etsiä mihin päin haluttu linja kääntyy missäkin risteyksessä. Ja jos on menossa tiettyyn paikkaan jota ei tunne ennakolta, täytyy yrittää arvata missä kohdassa voisi olla pysäkki, jotta osaa jäädä oikeassa paikassa pois. Tai sitten pitää katsoa reittioppaasta, mutta silloinhan koko kartalla ei ole mitään virkaa muutenkaan.

Muuten: Saksassa näyttäisi olevan aika monimutkaisiakin linjakarttoja. Katselin jokin aika sitten Düsseldorfin karttaa: siitä on olemassa versio, jossa on sekä U-Bahn, S-Bahn että osa bussilinjoista. Se ei kylläkään enää ole helposti luettava, mutta on yksityiskohtainen ja tavallaan hyvä olemassa. Eli kyllä skemaattinen muotokin taipuu aika laajoihin linjastoihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietenkin jos bussilinjoja on satoja, voi olla mahdotonta esittää niitä tällaisena karttana. Väittäisin kuitenkin, että Tampereen bussilinjasto -- vaikka onkin aika suuri -- on täysin mahdollisuuksien rajoissa tällä esitysmuodolla.


Jos Tampereen bussiliikenne täyttä ne ehdot että bussipysäkkejä on kumpaankin kulkusuuntaan sama määrä eli ovat pareittain, ja bussien päälinjasta  poikkeavia linjoja (A, B, jne) ei ole tai on vain muutama, niin varmasti voi esittää samalla tavalla kuin NYC:n metrokartta. 

Stadissa tai edes Espoossa tai Vantaalla ei onnistuisi. 




> Muuten: Saksassa näyttäisi olevan aika monimutkaisiakin linjakarttoja. Katselin jokin aika sitten Düsseldorfin karttaa: siitä on olemassa versio, jossa on sekä U-Bahn, S-Bahn että osa bussilinjoista. Se ei kylläkään enää ole helposti luettava, mutta on yksityiskohtainen ja tavallaan hyvä olemassa. Eli kyllä skemaattinen muotokin taipuu aika laajoihin linjastoihin.


Mun mielestäni tuo Düsseldorfin kartta ei vaikuta kovin selkeältä. Jos ihmiset ovat tottuneet siihen niin ymmärrän, mutta ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle joka tarvitse tieää vain mistä pääsee mistä mihin metrolla, aika mahdoton.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Tampereen bussiliikenne täyttä ne ehdot että bussipysäkkejä on kumpaankin kulkusuuntaan sama määrä eli ovat pareittain, ja bussien päälinjasta  poikkeavia linjoja (A, B, jne) ei ole tai on vain muutama, niin varmasti voi esittää samalla tavalla kuin NYC:n metrokartta.


No, eihän se täytä 100 %:sesti kuten jo sanoinkin, mutta nuo ehdot eivät olekaan absoluttisia vaan suhteellisia. Mitä paremmin ne täyttää, sitä selkeämpi linjakaavio. Mutta jos ei täytä jossain kohtaa, niin keinot löytyy esittää myös poikkeuksia. Kunhan niitä poikkeuksia ja kummallisuuksia ei ole liikaa.

Siksi pieni normalisointi olisi hyväksi, mutta väkivaltaa linjastolle ei kannata tehdä silloin kun jollakin yksityiskohdalla on oikeasti hyvin tärkeä merkitys. Tosin päätellen siitä miten linjojen päitä säännöllisesti aina rekombinoidaan uusiksi, uskoisin että jos joskus harkittaisiin selkeyttäkin kriteerinä niin se ei ainakaan nykytilaa huonontaisi.




> Mun mielestäni tuo Düsseldorfin kartta ei vaikuta kovin selkeältä. Jos ihmiset ovat tottuneet siihen niin ymmärrän, mutta ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle joka tarvitse tieää vain mistä pääsee mistä mihin metrolla, aika mahdoton.


Eihän se kauhean selkeä olekaan yhdellä silmäyksellä, mutta jos oikeasti etsii siitä vastauksia kysymykseen millä linjalla/linjoilla pääsen pysäkiltä A pysäkille B, niin siihen se antaa yksiselitteisen vastauksen. Toisin kuin Tampereen linjakartta, joka ei anna vastausta ollenkaan vaan pelkkiä hämäriä mielikuvia, kun siinä ei ole edes pysäkkejä merkitty.

----------


## kouvo

> Heikentääkö selkeys toiminnallisia edellytyksiä? Mitä ovat matkustajista irrallaan olevat toiminnalliset edellytykset?


Jos reittejä lähdetään ideasi mukaan muokkaamaan sen perusteella, että ne voidaan esittää selkeämmin kartalla, niin on erittäin todennäköistä että joukkoliikenteen tominnalliset edellytykset heikkenevät. Paikallinen joukkoliikenne on ennen kaikkea olemassa paikallisia ihmisiä varten (jonka voit havaita jo hinnoittelupolitiikastakin), joten se on suunniteltava näistä lähtökohdista. Suunnittelun onnistumisesta voidaan olla sitten mitä mieltä tahansa, mutta argumenttisi siitä että visualisoinnin vuoksi olisi syytä muuttaa linjojen reittejä on vähintäänkin huvittava. Jos visualisointi koetaan ongelmana, niin olisi ehkä syytä palkata kunnon graafikko hommiin, sen sijaan että liikennelaitoksen kahvihuoneessa itse väännettäisiin ruutupaperille linjastokarttoja. Linjojen muutosten tulee lähteä todellisista matkustustarpeista, eikä siitä miten ne helpoimmin saadaan selkeästi paperille.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Vai voiko kukaan väittää että nykyinen kartta palvelisi ainakaan paremmin, kun siinä ei ole edes pysäkkejä merkitty eikä silmäyksellä pysty erottamaan mistä linja alkaa, mihin se päättyy ja mistä kulkee?


Tampereen tässä kartassa on pysäkit merkittynä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:42 ----------




> Jos joku tietää muita hyviä metrokarttoihin liittyviä kirjoja, niin olen luonnollisesti kiinnostunut vinkeistä.


En valitettavasti ole itse tätä kirjaa nähnyt, mutta esittelyn perusteella se vaikuttaa hyvin kiinnostavalta: Berliinin U- ja S-Bahn-verkkojen historia vuodesta 1888 nykypäivään 36 linjakartan avulla. Nämä kartat kertonevat joukkoliikenteen historian ja kaupungin kehityksen lisäksi jopa poliittisesta historiasta. Jos varsinainen kiinnostus on _map design_, saksan kielikään ei liene este lukukokemukselle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:56 ----------

Pohjois-Ruotsin Luulajassa on mielestäni julkaistu aikatauluvihkossa varsin laadukas karttainformaatio. Tämän pdf-tiedoston sivulla 2 on keskustakartta ja sivulla 3 linjakaavio, jossa joka linjalla on oma väri ja reitit on ilmaistu kaaviomaisesti. Lisäksi (melkein) jokaisen linjan aikataulun vieressä on sen kartta pysäkkeineen ja eri suuntien yhdistelmäaikataulujen vieressä on yhdistelmäkartat. Tampereella on paljon enemmän linjoja, joten loppuisivatko värit kesken?

Wikipedian mukaan 10% miehistä ja 0,5% naisista kärsii värinäkökyvyn puutteesta. Yleensä se tarkoittaa punavihersokeutta. Mielestäni tämän voisi ottaa huomioon linjakartoissa ja -kaavioissa ja yleensäkin värikoodeissa. Käsitykseni mukaan asiaa auttaisi, jos käytettäisiin sopivia tummuuseroja - esimerkiksi tummanpunainen ja vaaleanvihreä samaan linjakaavioon. Sen sijaan EI tummanpunaista ja tummanvihreää samaan kaavioon. Ne voivat molemmat näyttää "ruskealta". Jos kaaviossa on vielä ruskea omana värinään, vielä pahempi.

Joihinkin rautatieammatteihin vaaditaan virheetön värinäkö, mutta mielestäni sitä ei voida vaatia kyytiin aikovilta. :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereen tässä kartassa on pysäkit merkittynä.


Kartan ongelma: reitin varrelle on piirretty pysäkin kohdalle väkänen, mutta voinko olla varma, että kaikki pysäkin ohittavat linjat pysähtyvät väkäseen? Vastaus: en. Esimerkiksi Viinikan liittymän pysäkkiä ei ole jostain syystä mahdollista käyttää linjoilla 15, 30 ja 31, vaikka nämä linjat kulkevat pysäkin ohi kuten linjat 12, 26, 51-55 ja 71(B). Samoin Vuohensillan länteen johtavalla pysäkillä ei pysähdy linja 30, joten vaihtoyhteys Vuohenojalla 30:llä Hervannasta esim. Kalevankankaan tai Messukylän suuntaan ei toimi, vaikka kartalta voisi tulkita toisin. Sama koskee myös em. Viinikan liikennesekoittajaa, jos tulet Iidesrannan suunnasta ja tahdot vaihtaa etelän suunnan linjoihin (12, 15, 26, 31, 51-55 ja 71(B)), joudut käytännössä jatkamaan vielä kaksi pysäkinväliä linja-autoasemalle.
 



> Wikipedian mukaan 10% miehistä ja 0,5% naisista kärsii värinäkökyvyn puutteesta. Yleensä se tarkoittaa punavihersokeutta. Mielestäni tämän voisi ottaa huomioon linjakartoissa ja -kaavioissa ja yleensäkin värikoodeissa.


Olen täysin vakuuttunut, että ainakin Tampereella tämä tullaan ottamaan huomioon, jos jonkinlainen värispagettilinjastokaavio laaditaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jos Tampereen bussiliikenne täyttä ne ehdot että bussipysäkkejä on kumpaankin kulkusuuntaan sama määrä eli ovat pareittain, ja bussien päälinjasta  poikkeavia linjoja (A, B, jne) ei ole tai on vain muutama, niin varmasti voi esittää samalla tavalla kuin NYC:n metrokartta. 
> 
> Stadissa tai edes Espoossa tai Vantaalla ei onnistuisi.


Epäilen että tuollainen kartta onnistuisi ainakin Espoossa, kun vähän viitsisi panostaa linjojen ryhmittelyyn esimerkiksi saman tunnusvärin alle. New Yorkin kartasta olin laskevinani 26 eri linjaa, Espoossa sisäisiä busslinjoja on muistaakseni neljäkymmentä ja seutulinjoja ehkä toinen mokoma. Saa korjata jos joku tietää paremmin. Vaikka siis puhtaasti linjatunnuksia laskemalla Espoossa oltaisiinkin aikamoisessa määrässä linjoja, saattaisi pääsuuntia järkevästi ryhmittelemällä hyvinkin päästä selkeään karttaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> New Yorkin kartasta olin laskevinani 26 eri linjaa, Espoossa sisäisiä busslinjoja on muistaakseni neljäkymmentä ja seutulinjoja ehkä toinen mokoma. Saa korjata jos joku tietää paremmin. Vaikka siis puhtaasti linjatunnuksia laskemalla Espoossa oltaisiinkin aikamoisessa määrässä linjoja, saattaisi pääsuuntia järkevästi ryhmittelemällä hyvinkin päästä selkeään karttaan.


Juuri tätä ajan takaa. Pienellä vaivannäöllä luulisi onnistuvan monessakin paikassa, mutta kun ei ole kenellekään tuntunut olennaiselta nähdä tuota vaivaa. Siitä huolimatta että selkeys olisi houkuttavampaa asiakkaiden kannalta.

Mitä linjavärien määrään tulee, niin olennaistahan on erottuvuus, ei se että jokaikinen linja on juuri omansävyisellään kukerruksella. Hyvin toisistaan erottuvia värejä pitäisi kuitenkin olla riittävä määrä, ja silloin kun sekaantumisvaaraa ei ole, samaakin väriä voidaan käyttää uudelleen toisessa paikassa. Esimerkiksi New Yorkissa on kolme shuttle-linjaa / sukkulalinjaa, joiden kaikkien tunnusväri on harmaa ja kirjain S. Silti ne eivät mene sekaisin kun ne liikennöivät eri osissa kaupunkia (yksi Manhattanilla Times Squaren ja Grand Centralin välillä, kaksi eri osissa Brooklyniä). Sen lisäksi linjan L tunnusväri näyttää myös olevan harmaa, mitä en yhtäkkiä ulkoa muistanutkaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:06 ----------




> Linjojen muutosten tulee lähteä todellisista matkustustarpeista, eikä siitä miten ne helpoimmin saadaan selkeästi paperille.


En edelleenkään ymmärrä miten asiakkaiden todellisia tarpeita palvelee paremmin järjestelmä, joka ei ole selkeä, kuin selkeä järjestelmä. Tietysti asioita voi tarkastella eri granulariteeteilla: esim. yhden korttelin tietyn ajanhetken täsmätarvetta tai sitten järjestelmänlaajuisia tarpeita kellonaikaan katsomatta. Täsmätarve hoidetaan helpoimmin pistemäisellä vuorolla, ja riittää että sen käyttäjät tietävät miten se kulkee. Silloin ei tarvita karttoja.

Järjestelmän osana toimivan linjan tärkeimpiä ominaisuuksia taas on selkeys, helppous, hahmotettavuus jne. Muutenhan sitä ei osata käyttää.

Minusta joukkoliikennettä tulee tarkastella ennenkaikkea järjestelmänä, ei kokoelmana irrallisia linjoja tai vuoroja.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mielestäni on turhaa että kaikille pysäkeille on painettu se sama surkean epäselvä koko alueen bussilinjat kattava kartta.


Ei kyllä ole, minua on joskus harmittanut kun keskustassa pysäkiltä ei löytynytkään koko Helsingin karttaa. Oikeastaan joka pysäkillä pitäisi olla alueellinen (kantakaupunki/itä-helsinki jne) sekä koko HSL:n alueen jättikartta.

Muuten, onko mistään saatavilla Helsingin linjakarttaa sähköisessä muodossa?

----------


## Peba

Luin juuri kiinostavan artikkelin linjakarttojen vaikutuksesta matkustajien reittivalintoihin. Tutkimuksen mukaan Lontoossa jopa kokeneet käyttäjät preferoivat kartalla lyhyttä reittiä nopeimpaan reittiin nähden, tumpeloista nyt puhumattakaan. Tämä tuo graafiseen suunnitteluun tässä yhteydessä aivan uutta näkökulmaa. Selkeys, kauneus ja tyylikkyys / oikeat valinnat.

http://wagner.nyu.edu/faculty/public..._Zhan_2010.pdf

Artikkeliin törmäsin tutustuttuani ehdotukseen Lontoon reittikartaksi, jossa on yhdistetty vanhan kartan eleganssia hiukan pitemmälle vietyyn asemien oikeaan sijoitteluun kartalle.

http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664662/...tiscreen-world

----------


## Renne

Semmoinen olisi hieno systeemi reittioppaasen, että klikkaa matkan aloituspysäkkiä tai asemaa sekä lopetuspysäkkiä tai asemaa, järjestelmä etsii parhaimmat vaihtoehdot matka-aikoineen sekä tarvittaessa vaihtoineen. Helppoa tietenkin tämä olisi jos kaupunki olisi täynnä raitio- juna- ja metropysäkkejä, kuin kahlata bussipysäkkimäärää.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Semmoinen olisi hieno systeemi reittioppaasen, että klikkaa matkan aloituspysäkkiä tai asemaa sekä lopetuspysäkkiä tai asemaa, järjestelmä etsii parhaimmat vaihtoehdot matka-aikoineen sekä tarvittaessa vaihtoineen. Helppoa tietenkin tämä olisi jos kaupunki olisi täynnä raitio- juna- ja metropysäkkejä, kuin kahlata bussipysäkkimäärää.


Missaan nyt varmaan jotain oleellista tässä, mutta miten tämä eroaisi Reittioppaan nykyisestä toiminnasta?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Linjakartat ovat netissä usein pdf-tiedostona. Jos käytän Firefoxia ja yritän tarkastella pdf-karttaa, huomaan, että kuvakkeilla merkityt painikkeet (tallenna, tulosta, -, +, ym.) eivät toimi. Sen sijaan samalla rivillä valikkozoomi toimii, samoin kuin ylemmällä rivillä olevien valikoiden toiminnot. Vierityspalkki toimii naputtamalla, mutta ei yhtäjäksoisesti painamalla (tämä erityisen ärsyttävää). Jos käytän IE:ia, niin näitä ongelmia ei ole. Onkohan kyseessä Firefoxin "ominaisuus" vai onko tietokoneessani jokin vika?

----------


## ultrix

Voi hyvin olla joku ryppy Adoben ja Firefoxin välisessä parisuhteessa.  :Wink: 

Kokeile, miten Safari käyttäytyy sen kanssa, ainakin Macilla siinä on sisäänrakennettu PDF-moottori, joka toimii IMHO paremmin kuin Adoben oma poropietariroska.

----------


## nakkisormi

> Missaan nyt varmaan jotain oleellista tässä, mutta miten tämä eroaisi Reittioppaan nykyisestä toiminnasta?


Nykyisissä reittioppaissa ei ole klikattavia lähtöpysäkkejä, vaan lähtöpysäkki pitää joko valita valikosta 1-20 samannimisen pysäkin joukosta tai etsiä kartalta yritys ja huti -menetelmällä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Nykyisissä reittioppaissa ei ole klikattavia lähtöpysäkkejä, vaan lähtöpysäkki pitää joko valita valikosta 1-20 samannimisen pysäkin joukosta tai etsiä kartalta yritys ja huti -menetelmällä.


Minä ainakin tökkäisen kartalta varsinaista lähtöpaikkaani tai määränpäätäni ja annan Reittioppaan pähkäillä mikä pysäkki on järkevin. En muista että olisin koskaan joutunut yrittämään ja erehtymään ainakaan jos olen tiennyt (suunnilleenkaan) minne olen menossa.

----------


## nakkisormi

> Minä ainakin tökkäisen kartalta varsinaista lähtöpaikkaani tai määränpäätäni ja annan Reittioppaan pähkäillä mikä pysäkki on järkevin. En muista että olisin koskaan joutunut yrittämään ja erehtymään ainakaan jos olen tiennyt (suunnilleenkaan) minne olen menossa.


Näinhän se yleensä toimii. Oikean lähtöpaikan klikkaaminen kartalta saattaa tosin sekin vaatia joissain paikoissa pikselintarkkaa klikkaussuoritusta.

Enemmän minua oikeastaan kiusaa se, että lähtöpaikan valitseminen näppäimistöllä on tehty niin vaikeaksi. Esimerkiksi Tampereen reittiopas ei osaa monien katujen osoitenumeroita ja useat pysäkit ovat samannimisiä. Tällainen meganörtti ei viitsisi turhaan tarttua hiireen.  :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Näinhän se yleensä toimii. Oikean lähtöpaikan klikkaaminen kartalta saattaa tosin sekin vaatia joissain paikoissa pikselintarkkaa klikkaussuoritusta.


Täytyy myöntää, etten Repa Reittiopasta sen tarkemmin tunne, mutta nopean kokeilun perusteella hiirellä tökkiminen ei turhan vaikeaa ollut ja karttaa sai siinäkin tarpeen vaatiessa tarkemmaksi. HSL:n Reittioppaan kanssa en ole varmaan ikinä joutunut tilanteeseen, jossa pieni hutitökkäys olisi aiheuttanut paria minuuttia pidemmän muutoksen matka-aikaan. Näissäkin tapauksissa se kuitenkin kertoo lähtö- ja tuloajan pysäkeiltä ja lopun voin itse arvioida omaan kävelyvauhtiini sopivaksi (tai varata riittävästi aikaa).




> Enemmän minua oikeastaan kiusaa se, että lähtöpaikan valitseminen näppäimistöllä on tehty niin vaikeaksi. Esimerkiksi Tampereen reittiopas ei osaa monien katujen osoitenumeroita ja useat pysäkit ovat samannimisiä. Tällainen meganörtti ei viitsisi turhaan tarttua hiireen.


HSL:n (aiemmin YTV:n) Reittiopas oli myös aikoinaan aika huono osaamaan kaikkia osoitenumeroita (eikä se ihan kaikkia kai vieläkään tunne), mutta yleensä ne on lisätty parin päivän sisällä puutteesta huomauttamisesta. Oletko kokeillut tätä?

----------


## ultrix

> Esimerkiksi Tampereen reittiopas ei osaa monien katujen osoitenumeroita ja useat pysäkit ovat samannimisiä.


Mitkä pysäkit ovat samannimisiä? Pysäkkiparit ja terminaalit kuuluvat asiaan, joten tarkoitatko sellaisia, joissa on katuosoite ja ainoastaan lopussa oleva osoitenumero muuttujana?

----------


## nakkisormi

> Täytyy myöntää, etten Repa Reittiopasta sen tarkemmin tunne, mutta nopean kokeilun perusteella hiirellä tökkiminen ei turhan vaikeaa ollut ja karttaa sai siinäkin tarpeen vaatiessa tarkemmaksi. HSL:n Reittioppaan kanssa en ole varmaan ikinä joutunut tilanteeseen, jossa pieni hutitökkäys olisi aiheuttanut paria minuuttia pidemmän muutoksen matka-aikaan. Näissäkin tapauksissa se kuitenkin kertoo lähtö- ja tuloajan pysäkeiltä ja lopun voin itse arvioida omaan kävelyvauhtiini sopivaksi (tai varata riittävästi aikaa).
> 
> HSL:n (aiemmin YTV:n) Reittiopas oli myös aikoinaan aika huono osaamaan kaikkia osoitenumeroita (eikä se ihan kaikkia kai vieläkään tunne), mutta yleensä ne on lisätty parin päivän sisällä puutteesta huomauttamisesta. Oletko kokeillut tätä?


Jolin pysäkkiaikatauluissa ja reittioppaassa on vaikka mitä virheitä datassa. Ilmoittelu ei tunnu auttavan asiaa, joten olen suosiolla luovuttanut.  :Wink: 




> Mitkä pysäkit ovat samannimisiä? Pysäkkiparit ja terminaalit kuuluvat asiaan, joten tarkoitatko sellaisia, joissa on katuosoite ja ainoastaan lopussa oleva osoitenumero muuttujana?


Voisin vaikka väittää, että pysäkkiparit ja terminaalit eivät kuulu asiaan. Käyttäjälle ei ole mitään hyötyä siitä, että tämä pääsee arpomaan pysäkin monen samannimisen joukosta, varsinkaan kun arpaonni vaikuttaa hakutuloksiin. Pysäkit pitäisi joko eritellä selkeästi (Keskustori A, Keskustori B jne.) tai yhden pysäkkiparin tai terminaalin pitäisi näkyä yhtenä loogisena pysäkkinä.

Osoitenumeroiden mukaan nimettyjä pysäkkejä en varsinaisesti tarkoittanut, mutta meneehän niissä helposti sekaisin. Yhteenkuulumattomia samannimisiä pysäkkejä taas on ainakin nimillä Irjalankatu ja Ammattikoulu.

----------


## ultrix

> Jolin pysäkkiaikatauluissa ja reittioppaassa on vaikka mitä virheitä datassa. Ilmoittelu ei tunnu auttavan asiaa, joten olen suosiolla luovuttanut.


Onhan siellä vaikka mitä kummallisuuksia, mutta jos viittaat Kämmenniemen pohjoispuolisten sivuhuomautusten näkymättömyyteen etelässä, niin se on feature, ei bugi.  :Wink: 





> Voisin vaikka väittää, että pysäkkiparit ja terminaalit eivät kuulu asiaan. Käyttäjälle ei ole mitään hyötyä siitä, että tämä pääsee arpomaan pysäkin monen samannimisen joukosta, varsinkaan kun arpaonni vaikuttaa hakutuloksiin. Pysäkit pitäisi joko eritellä selkeästi (Keskustori A, Keskustori B jne.) tai *yhden pysäkkiparin tai terminaalin pitäisi näkyä yhtenä loogisena pysäkkinä.*
> 
> Osoitenumeroiden mukaan nimettyjä pysäkkejä en varsinaisesti tarkoittanut, mutta meneehän niissä helposti sekaisin. Yhteenkuulumattomia samannimisiä pysäkkejä taas on ainakin nimillä Irjalankatu ja Ammattikoulu.


Irjalankatu ja Ammattikoulu, juuri näitä kysyin. Näistä pitäisi mitä pikimmiten päästä eroon. Pahimmillaan saman linjan varrella on kaksi samannimistä pysäkkiä eri kohdassa linjaa, myös "Jäähalli" ja "Paloasema" taitavat olla duplikaatteja.

Mutta tuo boldaamani lause on juuri se, mitä itsekin hain takaa. Nyt kun työpaikkailmoitusten perusteella JOLI:in tulee uusi infojärjestelmä-joukkoliikenneinsinööri, niin hänen ensi töikseen olisi syytä delegoida juuri jokin tällainen uudistus, jossa pari/nippu tietyllä nimellä, mutta eri koodilla olevia pysäkkejä koottaisiin aina yhdeksi. Repassa nykytilanne ei haittaa, mutta Aikataulut-palvelussa ja Lissussa pitää aina muistaa, että "kaupunkiin päin = pariton", mikä sekään ei aina pidä paikkaansa, kun linjat eivät kulje enää kaikkialla samaa reittiä keskustaan kuin joskus noin 10 vuotta sitten, kun näitä pysäkkejä numeroitiin.

Pitää varmaan jossain vaiheessa demota omaa visiotani aikataulut-sivusta, mutta periaatteena siinä näkyisi rinnakkain/allekkain lähdöt ja myös Lissun reaaliaikatiedot jokaiselta pysäkkiparin/-ryppään pysäkkitolpalta.

----------


## Rester

> Mitkä pysäkit ovat samannimisiä? Pysäkkiparit ja terminaalit kuuluvat asiaan, joten tarkoitatko sellaisia, joissa on katuosoite ja ainoastaan lopussa oleva osoitenumero muuttujana?


No ainakin linjan 6 reitin varrella on 2 pysäkkiparia nimellä Ammattikoulu, toinen Koivistontien varressa ja toinen Hepolamminkadulla.  :Wink:  Samoin Viinikankadun pysäkkipari käännyttäessä 12:lla Koivistontieltä kohti Lahdenperänkatua on pysäkkipari tällä Ammattikoulu-nimellä, vaikka välillä olisi risteäviä katujakin, joiden mukaan nimeämisen voisi tehdä. Varsinkin länsipuolen (kaupunkiin päin) olevan pysäkin nimivalinta on vähintäänkin kummallinen, koska ammattikoululle menijät/sieltä tulijat käyttävät edellistä, Koivistontien varressa olevaa pysäkkiä.

Irjalankatu-nimisiä pysäkkipareja löytyy myös kaksin kappalein, toinen Sammon valtatien puolella ja toinen Teiskontien puolella. Lisäksi 27:n reitiltä löytyy vielä yksittäinen Irjalankatu/Irjalankatu 29 -niminen pysäkkipari. Tämän kaksoisnimeämisen poistaminen onkin vähän ongelmallisempi, varsinkin, jos nimeämisessä on yritettävä välttää kaupallisia nimiä. Jos Alasniitynkadun ensimmäisen pysäkkiparin nimeäisi molemiin suuntiin Jankanraitiksi, niin Sammon vt:n pysäkkiparin voisi nimetä Alasniitynkatu-nimelle.

Sitten riittää puolestaan näitä kummallisesti nimettyjä pysäkkejä, kuten Teiskontien varressa oleva Hoitokoti. Nämä ainakin itse laittaisin nimelle Ritakatu, koska tämä on todennäköisesti se, mitä varsinkin paikkakunnalle muuttaneet opiskelijat etsivät. Kompromissina voisi länteenpäin menevän pysäkin nimetä Lääkärinkaduksi.

Aikataulupalvelussa on mm. 25:lla olemattomia pysäkkejä (Rantakaarila), mutta ei niistä sen enempää, palautetta on laitettu eteenpäin.

----------


## ultrix

> No ainakin linjan 6 reitin varrella on 2 pysäkkiparia nimellä Ammattikoulu, toinen Koivistontien varressa ja toinen Hepolamminkadulla.  Samoin Viinikankadun pysäkkipari käännyttäessä 12:lla Koivistontieltä kohti Lahdenperänkatua on pysäkkipari tällä Ammattikoulu-nimellä, vaikka välillä olisi risteäviä katujakin, joiden mukaan nimeämisen voisi tehdä. Varsinkin länsipuolen (kaupunkiin päin) olevan pysäkin nimivalinta on vähintäänkin kummallinen, koska ammattikoululle menijät/sieltä tulijat käyttävät edellistä, Koivistontien varressa olevaa pysäkkiä.
> 
> Irjalankatu-nimisiä pysäkkipareja löytyy myös kaksin kappalein, toinen Sammon valtatien puolella ja toinen Teiskontien puolella. Lisäksi 27:n reitiltä löytyy vielä yksittäinen Irjalankatu/Irjalankatu 29 -niminen pysäkkipari. Tämän kaksoisnimeämisen poistaminen onkin vähän ongelmallisempi, varsinkin, jos nimeämisessä on yritettävä välttää kaupallisia nimiä. Jos Alasniitynkadun ensimmäisen pysäkkiparin nimeäisi molemiin suuntiin Jankanraitiksi, niin Sammon vt:n pysäkkiparin voisi nimetä Alasniitynkatu-nimelle.


Näistä olikin jo puhetta. Viinikankadun "Ammattikoulu" olisi syytä nimetä Kaonpääksi viereisen Kaonpäänkadun mukaan, Koivistontien "Ammattikoulu" nimelle "Koikkarin amis". Vastaavasti Hervannan "Ammattikoulu" olkoon "Hervannan amis" tai "Teknillinen lukio".

"Irjalankaduista" Sammon valtatien Irjalankadun pitäisin ennallaan. Irjalankadun varren 5106 pitäisi olla "Irjalanaukio", ja pysäkkipari 5108 + 5109 pitäisi olla "Irjalan makasiini", koska tällä hetkellä 5106 ja 5108 ovat "Irjalankatuja" ja 5109 on "Irjalankatu 29". Teiskontien "Irjalankatu" ja "Teiskontie 61" olisi syytä nimetä "Alasjärvenrannaksi".




> Sitten riittää puolestaan näitä kummallisesti nimettyjä pysäkkejä, kuten Teiskontien varressa oleva Hoitokoti. Nämä ainakin itse laittaisin nimelle Ritakatu, koska tämä on todennäköisesti se, mitä varsinkin paikkakunnalle muuttaneet opiskelijat etsivät. Kompromissina voisi länteenpäin menevän pysäkin nimetä Lääkärinkaduksi.


Olen sitä mieltä, että pysäkkiparin molempien tolppien on oltava samannimisiä. Näin pysäkit lakkaavat olemasta yksittäisiä tolppia, joilla on osoite vaan linjan noodeja, jotka voidaan esittää skemaattisessa kaaviossa. Nimeämisessä on oltava varovaisia, koska TAYSin alueen läpi tulee tulevaisuudessa kulkemaan bussilinja.

----------


## Rester

> Näistä olikin jo puhetta. Viinikankadun "Ammattikoulu" olisi syytä nimetä Kaonpääksi viereisen Kaonpäänkadun mukaan, Koivistontien "Ammattikoulu" nimelle "Koikkarin amis". Vastaavasti Hervannan "Ammattikoulu" olkoon "Hervannan amis" tai "Teknillinen lukio"..


Joo, pahoitteluni asian jankkaamisesta, jotenkin onnistuin hyppäämään tuon viestin yli...

Samannimisistä pysäkeistä vielä voisin mainita Koilliskeskus-nimen. Aitolahdentien ja Mäentakusenkadun risteysremontin jälkeen tuonnimisiä pysäkkejä tuli olemaan kokonaisuudessaan 5 kpl: 1 pysäkkipari (5048+5124) risteyksen pohjoispuolelle linjojen 19 ja 28 käyttöön, toinen pysäkkipari Mäentakusenkadun ensimmäiseksi pysäkkipariksi (5128+5081), sekä yksi pysäkki Linnainmaan Prisman edustalla (5123), parinaan Aitolahdentie 43 (5125). Koska nämä ovat näin lähekkäin toisiaan, varsinaista ongelmaa ei ole, mutta linjoilla 37 ja 38 on tällä hetkellä 2 peräkkäistä pysäkkiä tuolla samalla nimellä, mikä ei tunnu kovin järkevältä; samoin mahdollisesti tulevaisuudessa linja, joka vedetään vanhan 19:n reittiä suoraa Aitolahdentietä Sammon valtatielle asti, saa myös nimikaiman pysäkkien suhteen.

Ongelmahan tuossa risteyksen ympäristössä on, että pysäkeille ei oikein löydy mitään mielekkäitä nimivaihtoehtoja, "kadunnimi xx" ei pysäkkien läheisen sijainnin takia ole kovinkaan mielekäs.

Jolilla lienee monta muutakin rautaa tulessa, mutta jonkinlaiseksi taustaprojektiksi voisi ottaa noiden pysäkkien nimistön läpikäymisen ja uudelleennimeämisen jollain aikavälillä. Tämän voisi tehdä osissa, kuten vaikka ensin Teiskontie poikkikatuineen, sitten Sammon valtatie, Messukylän-Kangasalantie, jne.

Uudessa pysäkkidatassa on myös käytetty jossain määrin omalaatuisia lyhenteitä. Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkki löytyy nimellä "Aleks. kirkko", joka aiheuttaa mm. sen, että aikataulupalvelun pysäkkihaku ei anna hakutuloksia laisinkaan haettaessa pysäkkiä Aleksanterin kirkon täyspitkällä nimellä. "Aleksanterin kko" olisi passelimpi vaihtoehto, jos kerran on pakko alkaa lyhentämään.

----------


## ultrix

> Samannimisistä pysäkeistä vielä voisin mainita Koilliskeskus-nimen. Aitolahdentien ja Mäentakusenkadun risteysremontin jälkeen tuonnimisiä pysäkkejä tuli olemaan kokonaisuudessaan 5 kpl: 1 pysäkkipari (5048+5124) risteyksen pohjoispuolelle linjojen 19 ja 28 käyttöön, toinen pysäkkipari Mäentakusenkadun ensimmäiseksi pysäkkipariksi (5128+5081), sekä yksi pysäkki Linnainmaan Prisman edustalla (5123), parinaan Aitolahdentie 43 (5125). Koska nämä ovat näin lähekkäin toisiaan, varsinaista ongelmaa ei ole, mutta linjoilla 37 ja 38 on tällä hetkellä 2 peräkkäistä pysäkkiä tuolla samalla nimellä, mikä ei tunnu kovin järkevältä; samoin mahdollisesti tulevaisuudessa linja, joka vedetään vanhan 19:n reittiä suoraa Aitolahdentietä Sammon valtatielle asti, saa myös nimikaiman pysäkkien suhteen. Ongelmahan tuossa risteyksen ympäristössä on, että pysäkeille ei oikein löydy mitään mielekkäitä nimivaihtoehtoja, "kadunnimi xx" ei pysäkkien läheisen sijainnin takia ole kovinkaan mielekäs.


Kyllä tähänkin on löydettävissä ratkaisu, jos vain halutaan.


> Jolilla lienee monta muutakin rautaa tulessa, mutta jonkinlaiseksi taustaprojektiksi voisi ottaa noiden pysäkkien nimistön läpikäymisen ja uudelleennimeämisen jollain aikavälillä. Tämän voisi tehdä osissa, kuten vaikka ensin Teiskontie poikkikatuineen, sitten Sammon valtatie, Messukylän-Kangasalantie, jne.Uudessa pysäkkidatassa on myös käytetty jossain määrin omalaatuisia lyhenteitä. Aleksanterin kirkon pysäkki löytyy nimellä "Aleks. kirkko", joka aiheuttaa mm. sen, että aikataulupalvelun pysäkkihaku ei anna hakutuloksia laisinkaan haettaessa pysäkkiä Aleksanterin kirkon täyspitkällä nimellä. "Aleksanterin kko" olisi passelimpi vaihtoehto, jos kerran on pakko alkaa lyhentämään.


Tehty jo, mutta implementointiin ei ole rahaa. Sen takia on jouduttu noihin surkeisiin IJ2010:n myötä tulleisiin lyhennelmiin, mihin olen välillisesti syyllinen minäkin, vaikkeivät ole omaa käsialaani. Minulta pyydettiin pysäkkinimien lyhentäminen niiden pysäkkinimien osalta ollessani JOLIssa harjoittelussa, mutta tekemästäni nimistöuudistuslistasta poimimani nimet eivät kelvanneet (olisi jouduttu vaihtamaan jopa päreitä luonnossa!) ja päädyttiin nykyisenlaisiin nimiin.

----------


## Lauri Räty

HSL on julkaissut uuden linjakaavion raitioliikenteen linjoista.

----------


## Safka

> HSL on julkaissut uuden linjakaavion raitioliikenteen linjoista.


Sepä on kerrassaan hienon näköinen useine yksityiskohtineen. Tapana on kuitenkin ollut etsiä epäkohtia muista kuin omista tuotoksista, niin luettelenpa muutaman silmääni sattuneen:
- Katajanokan sataman piktogrammi on melko kaukana terminaalilta
- Pasilan HSL-palvelupiste on myös väärässä paikassa
- kartan mukaan näyttäisi, että 1A ei aja lainkaan Kauppatorin kautta suunnassa Eiraan
- Kustaankatu-pysäkki on vain yhden suunnan pysäkki, joten se voitaisiin jotenkin merkitä muista pysäkeistä eriävällä tavalla, esim. nuolella [tai poistaa pysäkki kokonaan]
- vesistön puolesta Kalasataman metroasema mahtuisi myös kartalle ja on hölmöä, ettei sitä ole
- kun kartalla on muut juna-asemat nimetty, niin myös päärautatieaseman nimi Helsinki voisi olla
- kaaviossa on myös kaksi lauttasatamaa, mutta mihin niistä pääsee? Korkeasaareenko vai peräti Kruunuvuorenrantaan?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

...
-HSL:n lähijunareitti ja asemat ovat selkeästi merkityt, mutta HKL-lähijunasta näkyy vain M-merkit asemien kohdilla.

----------


## hezec

> - kaaviossa on myös kaksi lauttasatamaa, mutta mihin niistä pääsee? Korkeasaareenko vai peräti Kruunuvuorenrantaan?


Suomenlinnaan, joka on tällä hetkellä ainoa paikka, jonka lauttayhteydessä kelpaavat HSL:n liput. Voisi sen toki silti merkitä.

...
- karttamerkkejä ei ole selitetty mitenkään, vaikka osa ei ole lainkaan itsestäänselviä tavalliselle tallaajalle (katkoviivat, kolmosten linjanvaihtonuolet, erilaiset satamat... vai ovatko nämä käytännössä näkyvillä jossain?)
- linjaviivat ovat milloin missäkin kulmassa eivätkä aina tasaisin välimatkoin toisistaan rinnakkaisilla osuuksilla (erityisesti Ylioppilastalon kohta)  toimisiko 30 asteen monikerrat?
- tausta on yhtä lailla vähän sotkuisen oloinen  saisi olla luonnonmukainen tai sitten kaavion muuhun tyyliin sopiva
- linjaviivat risteilevät toistensa yli ja ali aivan miten sattuu varsinkin Mannerheimintien risteyksissä, näyttää sotkuiselta
- viivapaksuus vaihtelee oudosti etenkin kolmosen eteläpäässä (tosin tämä on yleinen ongelma PDF:issä)

Kaikesta huolimatta suuri parannus entiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Just istuin nelosen ratikassa ja katselin sitä vanhaa reittikarttaa. Kyllä oli sekavan ja sotkuisen näköinen verrattuna tähän  todella iso parannus! Nopealla lukemisella en löytänyt tästä edes paino- ja kielivirheitä, mikä on mukava yllätys.

Vähän häiritsee, että alalaidan linjaluettelossa 6 ja 6T joutuvat eri palstoille.

Seuraavassa painoksessa voisi näiden osa-aikalinjojen kohdalla lukea selkeämmin Liikennöi ma-pe klo 6-18 / trafikeras må-fr kl. 6-18 eikä selityksiä siitä, milloin ne eivät liikennöi. Vie vähemmän tilaa. 4T on tietysti ongelma sinänsä. 6T:n kohdalla selitys ei edes pidä paikkaansa, sillä vain hyvin pientä osaa laivoista palvelee ysin ohella 6T.

----------


## Safka

> - viivapaksuus vaihtelee oudosti etenkin kolmosen eteläpäässä (tosin tämä on yleinen ongelma PDF:issä)


Saman viivanpaksuusongelman olen huomannut, mutta en tällä kertaa vaikka miten tihrustaisin. Missähän vika, pdf-lukuohjelmassako? Painotuotteissa, joita on jo joissakin vaunuissa esillä, ongelmaa ei ole nähtävillä.





> Seuraavassa painoksessa voisi näiden osa-aikalinjojen kohdalla lukea selkeämmin Liikennöi ma-pe klo 6-18 / trafikeras må-fr kl. 6-18 eikä selityksiä siitä, milloin ne eivät liikennöi. Vie vähemmän tilaa. 4T on tietysti ongelma sinänsä. 6T:n kohdalla selitys ei edes pidä paikkaansa, sillä vain hyvin pientä osaa laivoista palvelee ysin ohella 6T.


Paras olis mun mielestä "osa-aikalinja, ks. aikataulut" tai joku vastaava.

----------


## Kaid

Todella mainio parannus tämä uusi linjakartta, ihailin sitä jo eilen illalla matkalla kotiin ratikassa.

Lisätään kritiikin listaan vielä se, että 1A:n numero eteläisen päättärin vieressä on huomattavasti isommalla fontilla kirjoitettu kuin muut.




> - karttamerkkejä ei ole selitetty mitenkään, vaikka osa ei ole lainkaan itsestäänselviä tavalliselle tallaajalle (katkoviivat, kolmosten linjanvaihtonuolet, erilaiset satamat... vai ovatko nämä käytännössä näkyvillä jossain?)
> - linjaviivat ovat milloin missäkin kulmassa eivätkä aina tasaisin välimatkoin toisistaan rinnakkaisilla osuuksilla (erityisesti Ylioppilastalon kohta)  toimisiko 30 asteen monikerrat?


Katkoviivat on selitetty - tosin ei täysin intuitiivisesti - linjojen reittikuvauksen yhteydessä. Itse olisin ehkä selkeyden vuoksi tehnyt perus-ykkösen tasaisella viivalla ja 1A:n katkoviivalla, vaikka kumpikaan ei liikennöi "kokoaikaisesti".

Linjaviivojen kulmissa olisi tosiaan vielä parantamisen varaa. Mannerheimintien piirtäminen suunnilleen todellisuutta vastaavassa kulmassa on varsin hyvä idea (samantapainen ratkaisuhan on tehty myös Barcelonassa: http://www.tourisminbarcelona.com/wp...-Barcelona.jpg). Minusta olisi järkevää jos Mannerheimintien kanssa risteivät kadut olisi piirretty 90 asteen kulmassa Mannerheimintien linjaan nähden, muut sitten joko pysty- tai vaakasuoraan tai 45 asteen kulmassa. Nykyisellään on vähän hakusessa tämä, erityisesti Nordenskiöldinkadun erikoinen kulma muihin nähden pistää silmään.

----------


## Safka

> Minusta olisi järkevää jos Mannerheimintien kanssa risteivät kadut olisi piirretty 90 asteen kulmassa Mannerheimintien linjaan nähden, muut sitten joko pysty- tai vaakasuoraan tai 45 asteen kulmassa. Nykyisellään on vähän hakusessa tämä, erityisesti Nordenskiöldinkadun erikoinen kulma muihin nähden pistää silmään.


Virhe taitaakin olla Oopperan risteyksessä, jossa 90 asteen kulmaa on yritetty, mistä seuraa kasin linjaviivan epäloogisuus rautatien alituksen kohdilla. Jos Oopperan risteyksen piirtäisi Nordenskiöldinkadun tapaan n. 15 asteen kulmassa suhteessa Manskuun, se voisi jopa näyttää linjaston olevan sujuva ja lopputulos voisi hivellä katsojan silmää...

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tähän liittyen tiedoksi mielenkiintoinen video, jossa selostetaan miten Dubliniin laadittiin diagrammaattinen bussilinjakartta. Opiksi ja iloksi! Ja tästä mallia Suomenkin kaupunkeihin?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Saman viivanpaksuusongelman olen huomannut, mutta en tällä kertaa vaikka miten tihrustaisin. Missähän vika, pdf-lukuohjelmassako? Painotuotteissa, joita on jo joissakin vaunuissa esillä, ongelmaa ei ole nähtävillä.


Sitähän nimenomaan ei näe tihrustamalla, jos se tarkoittaa lähemmäs zoomaamista. Ongelma johtuu tarkentavasta antialiasoinnista, joka terävöittää viivat kokonaisiin pikseleihin, ja kun viivapaksuus on liukuluku, se välillä arpoo sen ylöspäin, välillä alaspäin. Se siten myös vaihtelee, missä osassa karttaa se näkyy, kun kuvaa katsotaan erikokoisilla näytöillä. Toki se, miten pdf renderöidään, vaihtelee ohjelmittain.

Painotuotteissa se ei näy, koska painokoneiden tarkkuus on montakymmentä kertaa parempi. Periaatteessa ns. RIPit eli kuvan painopisteiksi muuttavat ohjelmat tekevät ihan samaa kokonaisiin pisteisiin pyöristystä, mutta pisteet ovat niin pieniä, että ohuimmatkin viivat käyttävät niin monta pistettä, ettei eroa voi nähdä.

Ja samasta syystä tuo ongelma katoaa, kun kuvia zoomaa lähemmäksi. Kokonaispikselipyöristys on edelleen vain yhden pikselin verran, mutta viivojen leveys kymmeniä tai satoja pikseleitä, joten virhe on suhteellisesti pienempi.

PDF:t näkyvät myös eri tavalla, jos nuo viivat eivät PostScript-kielellä ilmaistuna ole viivoja vaan alueita. "Varsinaiset viivat" piirretään todennäköisesti aina oikean paksuiseksi.

----------


## Knightrider

> ...
> -HSL:n lähijunareitti ja asemat ovat selkeästi merkityt, mutta HKL-lähijunasta näkyy vain M-merkit asemien kohdilla.


HKL:n myös metroksi kutsuttu juna kulkee vain yhtä reittiä kartan alueella, joten on tietysti selvintä olla vetämättä sitä sotkuun ratikoiden kanssa. Valtiolta tilatut junavuorot ajavat kolmeen suuntaan ja hyvin erillään raitiovaunuverkostosta. Kartan alueella suoritettaviin matkoihin ei yleensä kannata siirtyä maan uumeniin, kun taas Pasilasta "Helsinkiin" pintajuna on hyödyllinen. Maan alaisten linjojen merkkaaminen pintaliikennekarttaan olisi muutenkin sekavaa.



> Virhe taitaakin olla Oopperan risteyksessä, jossa 90 asteen kulmaa on yritetty, mistä seuraa kasin linjaviivan epäloogisuus rautatien alituksen kohdilla. Jos Oopperan risteyksen piirtäisi Nordenskiöldinkadun tapaan n. 15 asteen kulmassa suhteessa Manskuun, se voisi jopa näyttää linjaston olevan sujuva ja lopputulos voisi hivellä katsojan silmää...


Kulmia voisi myös pyöristää, tuntuu sujuvammalta kuin jatkuvat 90 tai 45 asteen kulmat.

----------


## Kantokoski

Hmm, tämä on ihan ok tämä uusi, vaikka tietysti itse olisin saanut siitä paljon hienomman  :Very Happy:  se entinen oli samalla sekä iso parannus että melkoinen hirvitys. Hyvä päivitys siis kaiken kaikkiaan tämä uusin. Vaikka onhan siinä hämääviä detaljeja, esim. Ylioppilastalon pysäkki - siitä ei ulkopaikkakuntalainen erota että se on kahdella eri kadulla melkein korttelin toisella puolella.

----------


## Safka

> itse olisin saanut siitä paljon hienomman


No ole jumantsukka hyvä ja tee parempi ja julkaise se lupaamillasi varjosivuilla vähän äkkiä! Ja ne, jotka ehtii lukea tämän viestin, ennen kuin ylläpito sensuroi joko _Kantokosken kokonaan,_ minut tai tämän viestin, olkoot riemuissaan, koska näin hauskaa tuskin on luvassa vähään aikaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Vaikka onhan siinä hämääviä detaljeja, esim. Ylioppilastalon pysäkki - siitä ei ulkopaikkakuntalainen erota että se on kahdella eri kadulla melkein korttelin toisella puolella.


Tuo pisti minullakin ensiksi silmään, unohdin vain mainita. Jompi kumpi voisi vaihtaa selvyyden vuoksi nimeä.

----------


## 339-DF

> No ole jumantsukka hyvä ja tee parempi ja julkaise se lupaamillasi varjosivuilla vähän äkkiä! Ja ne, jotka ehtii lukea tämän viestin, ennen kuin ylläpito sensuroi joko _Kantokosken kokonaan,_ minut tai tämän viestin, olkoot riemuissaan, koska näin hauskaa tuskin on luvassa vähään aikaan.


Ei siinä kartassa ole muuta vikaa kuin että perustunneli ja ydintunneli puuttuu eikä se ole Hesarista pöllitty. Relax.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> HKL:n myös metroksi kutsuttu juna kulkee vain yhtä reittiä kartan alueella, joten on tietysti selvintä olla vetämättä sitä sotkuun ratikoiden kanssa.


Oranssi M-merkkien kautta kulkeva linja, joka jatkaa kartan ulkopuolelle ja on merkittynä samanlaisella katkoviivalla kuin lähijuna ei mielestäni sekoita liikaa päitä. Ja jos sekottaisi, sitä - sekä lähijunan katkoviivaa - voi myös himmentää, niin että se jää vähän taka-alalle, jotta turistikin ymmärtää sen kuuluvan johonkin muuhun järjestelmään.

----------


## sub

Mielestänl vanha oli parempi. Näin pieni järjestelmä toimii hyvin karttapohjallakin. Plussana tässä uudessa virityksessä on toki pysäkkien nimet.

----------


## Kaid

> Mielestänl vanha oli parempi. Näin pieni järjestelmä toimii hyvin karttapohjallakin. Plussana tässä uudessa virityksessä on toki pysäkkien nimet.


Karttapohjalla oleva versio ei ole mihinkään poistumassa, vaan tässä keskusteltu uusi diagrammi korvaa vanhan diagrammin eli tämän: http://aiheet.domnik.net/wp2/wp-cont...a-helsinki.gif

----------


## Elmo Allen

Missä tuota diagrammia käytetään?

----------


## hezec

> Missä tuota diagrammia käytetään?


Edellisen olen nähnyt ainakin ratikan katonrajassa sekä telineessä napattavana HSL:n palvelupisteessä. Pysäkeillä säilynevät edelleen karttapohjalliset versiot, vaikka mikseipä tähänkin voisi lisätä ainakin ne "keskustan bussilinjat".

----------


## hmikko

> Karttapohjalla oleva versio ei ole mihinkään poistumassa, vaan tässä keskusteltu uusi diagrammi korvaa vanhan diagrammin eli tämän: http://aiheet.domnik.net/wp2/wp-cont...a-helsinki.gif


Tuo vanha on kyllä sen verran kaukana kartasta, että se haittaa jo hahmottamista. Uusi taas näyttää graafisesti jotensakin kotikutoiselta. Tulee mieleen, että onkohan hommassa ollut minkäänlaista graafista suunnittelijaa mukana? Esim. Tukholman karttojen ilmiasu on aika eri luokkaa.

Miksipä muuten ruotsin- ja suomenkieliset kaaviot voisi olla erikseen? Luettavuus paranisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksipä muuten ruotsin- ja suomenkieliset kaaviot voisi olla erikseen? Luettavuus paranisi.


No väittäisin, että jos meillä on niin paljon tilaa, se kannattaa käyttää yhden kaksikielisen kaavion tekemiseen suurempana. Vaikka se toki ei ole ihan samanmuotoista tilaa (kaksi kaaviota vierekkäin ovat yksi iso kaavio vaakamuotoisena). Mutta minusta olisi kovin hämäävää, jos olisi kaksi erikielistä, mutta muuten samanlaista kaaviota. En osaa tarkalleen selittää miksi.

----------


## aki

Ihan hyvä että linjakartta uusittiin, se aiempi oli todella sekava kun siinä ei noudatettu karttapohjaa vaan linjat oli vedetty hyvin epäloogisesti. Nämä uudet kartat olisi kannattanut laittaa vaunuihin kuitenkin vasta ensi Elokuussa kun linjojen 3B/T tunnukset muuttuvat, nyt ne joudutaan vaihtamaan lyhyen ajan sisällä uudestaan, teettää vaan turhaa työtä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- se aiempi oli todella sekava kun siinä ei noudatettu karttapohjaa --


Mitenkähän kaikki lontoolaiset pärjäävätkään Lontoossa?

----------


## sub

> Mitenkähän kaikki lontoolaiset pärjäävätkään Lontoossa?


Ei ehkä puhuta aivan samasta asiasta. Maantieteellisesti moninkertaisesti laajemman alueen kattavan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kuvaaminen realistisen karttapohjan mukaisesti lienee jonkin verran haastavampaa kuin Helsingin varsin vaatimattoman pienelle alueelle levinneen ratikkajärjestelmän, etenkin kun printille on yleensä kuitenkin tarjolla vain varsin rajoitettu tila. Siinä mielessä, ilman graafisen suunnittelijan pätevyyttäkin, voinee sanoa että edellinen diagrammi oli varsin epäonnistunut tekele, ainakin havainnollisuuden kannalta.

----------


## jpol

Piirtelin aikani kuluksi tuossa lopputalvesta yhdistelmäkarttaa Helsingin seudun raide- ja metroliikenteestä. Nyt kun sain viimein tunnukset tälle foorumille ajattelin jakaa sen siltä varalta, että se tarjoaisi täällä jotain keskustelun aihetta. Toivottavasti tämä viestiketju oli oikea valinta; ainakin viimeisillä sivuilla täällä näytti olevan keskustelua lähinnä Helsingin raitioliikenteestä..

Kartta sisältää arvauksia ja oletuksia uusista maksuvyöhykkeistä, uudesta metrolinjasta sekä uuden kehäradan sekä mahdollisesti rakennettavan pisararadan linjoista. Lisäksi otin vapauden erottaa Rautatieaseman sekä uuden pisararadan pääaseman (metroasema siihen liitettynä) omiksi asemikseen vaikka ne nykyisin ja nykyisissä suunnitelmissa taitavatkin kulkea yhteisellä Rautatieaseman nimellä. Epäilemättä täältä löytyy väkeä, joka osaa kertoa uusimmista tiedoista näihin uusiin linjoihin liittyen, antaa rakentavaa kritiikkiä ja muutenkin korjata karttaan liittyviä selviä virheitä.

Ja täällä itse kartta:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8fdk2jo3co0ujy/pisara_17.pdf

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja täällä itse kartta:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8fdk2jo3co0ujy/pisara_17.pdf


Niittykummun metroasema puuttuu kartasta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja täällä itse kartta:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8fdk2jo3co0ujy/pisara_17.pdf


Visuaalisesti hyvin toteutettu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja täällä itse kartta:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8fdk2jo3co0ujy/pisara_17.pdf


Visuaalisuudessa on hauska idea, joka on hyvin toteutettu, mutta funktionaalisuus kärsii tässä aika lailla. Päärautatieasema ei nyt hahmotu kunnolla omaksi kokonaisuudekseen, koska se näyttää yhdistävän Ilmalan ja Kaisaniemen. Eikä yhteys Rautatientorin asemalle näy mitenkään. Jotenkin linjojen kuitenkin pitäisi tulla "perille asti". Paikoitellen kartta myös on vähän kuin "pallomeri", ja pallot näyttävät muodostavan enemmän hilan tai verkon kuin että olisivat linjaan nähden "poikittain" eli että linjan suunta ja asemien suunta erottuisi paremmin.

Minkähän takia A-, N- ja K-linjat sukeltavat Pasilassa johonkin tuntemattomaan? Niihdenhän on tarkoitus yhdistyä yhdeksi. Lentokentän pikalinjaa tuskin myöskään koskaan toteutuu, koska Kehäradalla ei voi ohitella sen junia (jotka uskoisin saavan kirjaimen P tai sitten M/P eri suuntiin; toivottavasti kuitenkin vain P, jotta metrosekoilusta päästäisiin eroon). Y-juna ei muuten myöskään pysähdy Huopalahdessa. Lisäksi Valimoon on tullut kolme ylimääräistä pysähdystä, ilmeisesti vahingossa?

Mitä tuohon juttuun Pisaran keskusta-asemasta tulee, niin normaalisti raideliikennekartoissa se kuuluisi merkitä kolmeksi eri asemaksi, joilla on vaihtoyhteyspalkki välissä. Nimellä Rautatieasema se ei missään suunnitelmassa kyllä ole kulkenut, vaan nimellä "keskusta". Vaikea sanoa, mikä nimeksi lopulta tulee. Minä tekisin siitä osan Rautatientori-nimistä asemaa. (Ja metrollahan ei siis ole myöskään Helsinki-nimistä asemaa, vaan se on Rautatientori.)

----------


## sub

Todella nätti, omasta mielestäni ehdottomasti paras tällä foorumilla esitetyistä. Ainahan näissä pientä säätöä on, mutta tuo Elmonkin mainitsema Pisaran Pasilan Kerava-Espoon mysteeri on oikeastaan ainoa asia josta nyt viitsin edes huomauttaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Piirtelin aikani kuluksi tuossa lopputalvesta yhdistelmäkarttaa Helsingin seudun raide- ja metroliikenteestä.


Muuten enimmäkseen jees, mutta Suomen rautatieverkolla ei ole eikä ole tulossakaan asemia nimeltä "Airport", "Central Railway Station" eikä Helsingin metrolle "Helsinki"-nimistä asemaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -Facebook-ryhmässä keskustelimme myös linjakartoista (tai -kaavioista) hiljattain. Innostuin lopulta piirtämään uuden proton siitä, miten raideliikennettä voisi yhdistää näissä kaavioissa. Koin, että triviaalimpaa on piirtää metro ja lähijunat, mutta isompi haaste on, mahtuisivatko myös ratikat samalle kartalle. Mutta koska meillä on myös runkobussit tulossa, tein rajaksi AB-vyöhykkeen (arvion sen tulevaisuuden ulottuuvuksista) ja kokeilin, voisiko AB-alueen kaikki runkoyhteydet (no 1:n ratikka ei ole, mutta ei yhtä ratikkalinjaa voi jättää pois) kaavioida.



Helsingin ominaispiirteeksi valikoitui 30 asteen välein lukitut kulmat. Tämä lähti liikkeelle siitä ajatuksesta, että ratikkamatkustajat kuitenkin hahmottavat reittejä katujen perusteella, joten yhteys katujen muotoihin ja suuntiin ei saisi kokonaan kadota. Raskasraiteet taas menevät katujen ulkopuolilla, joten niiden suuntia ei hahmota eikä välitä niin. Ja Mannerheimintie on todella tärkeä Helsingin asemakaavassa ja se sattuu hyvinkin tarkalleen menevän suunnissa 330-150 Töölön tullilta Erottajalle. Siksi siis 30 astetta. Mäkelänkatu ja Teollisuuskatu tosin piti sitten poikkeuttaa 45 asteen ominaissuunnastaan, minkä takia myös Lautatarhankatu karkasi vähän ylemmäs kuin olisi luonnostaan. Elämä on valintoja.  :Smile: 

Tämän kanssa on myös HSL:n kanssa keskustelu aloitettu siitä, että tarvetta integroidumpiin linjakaavioihin olisi. ABCD-alueen kaavio, jossa on vain raskasraiteet, on myös tekeillä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Innostuin lopulta piirtämään uuden proton siitä, miten raideliikennettä voisi yhdistää näissä kaavioissa.


Erittäin selkeä ja hyvännäköinen kartta! Tuollaisen näkisi mielellään pysäkeillä sekä juna- ja metroasemilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Erittäin selkeä ja hyvännäköinen kartta! Tuollaisen näkisi mielellään pysäkeillä sekä juna- ja metroasemilla.


Samaa mieltä olen ehdottomasti. Ainoa asia joka itseäni jäi mietityttämään, on ruotsinkielisten nimien puuttuminen. Miltä kartta näyttäisi, jos ne olisi siihen lisätty? Vai tehtäisiinkö kenties erillinen kartta vain ruotsiksi?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainoa asia joka itseäni jäi mietityttämään, on ruotsinkielisten nimien puuttuminen. Miltä kartta näyttäisi, jos ne olisi siihen lisätty? Vai tehtäisiinkö kenties erillinen kartta vain ruotsiksi?


No näin olin ajatellut taittokarttaversion osalta, kun sillä saa filtteröityä 50 % turhista teksteistä pois (siis se toinen kieli on aina turha, olipa oma äidinkieli kumpi tahansa, paitsi jos haluaa opetella käännöksiä). Julisteversiossa toki pitäisi olla molemmat, mutta julisteen kokoa voisi ehkä vähän kasvattaa, jolloin molemmat mahtuvat. Tai sitten molempiin, mutta sitten pitäisi jo testata ensin printtien luettavuutta ja kätevyyttä. Ja siihen ei nyt ihan tässä viitsinyt lähteä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:49 ----------




> No väittäisin, että jos meillä on niin paljon tilaa, se kannattaa käyttää yhden kaksikielisen kaavion tekemiseen suurempana. Vaikka se toki ei ole ihan samanmuotoista tilaa (kaksi kaaviota vierekkäin ovat yksi iso kaavio vaakamuotoisena). Mutta minusta olisi kovin hämäävää, jos olisi kaksi erikielistä, mutta muuten samanlaista kaaviota. En osaa tarkalleen selittää miksi.


Huomaan olevani näköjään nyt eri mieltä tammikuisen itseni kanssa.  :Wink:

----------


## Samppa

Runkolinja Vuosaaresta Myyrmäkeen tulee olemaan 560 linjanumeroltaan.

----------


## sub

Tuosta vaan tulee ilmeisesti väistämättä varsin sekava kun ratikat yhdistetään raskasraiteisiin. Oma näkemykseni on että Jokerin tuohon voi laittaa, mutta muut ratikat tulisi kyllä esittää jossain muussa yhteydessä. 

Toinen seikka joka kiinnitti huomiota on junien asemaluettelo kartan ulkopuolisilta alueilta. Jos ne kaikki on ylipäätään tarkoituksenmukaista nimetä, niin ei tuo listauslogiikka ainakaan kovin helposti aukene sellaiselle henkilölle, joka ei etukäteen tiedä missä järjestyksessä asemat tulevat oikeasti vastaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Täydensin karttaani nyt sen puuttuvalla "isoveljellä" eli raskasraiteilla Keravalle ja Kirkkonummelle asti. Tähän karttaan ehdottomasti keskustaratikat eivät kuulu, mutta en itse kyllä näe estettä esittää niitä siinä tämän "yksityiskohta-zoomissa". Molempiin on nyt laitettu helsinkiläisen mielikuvan luomiseksi myös rantaviiva

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wzuf0newgj...kartta%201.png
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5oflsf3cqp...kartta%202.png

----------


## lkrt

> Täydensin karttaani nyt sen puuttuvalla "isoveljellä" eli raskasraiteilla Keravalle ja Kirkkonummelle asti. Tähän karttaan ehdottomasti keskustaratikat eivät kuulu, mutta en itse kyllä näe estettä esittää niitä siinä tämän "yksityiskohta-zoomissa". Molempiin on nyt laitettu helsinkiläisen mielikuvan luomiseksi myös rantaviiva
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wzuf0newgj...kartta%201.png
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5oflsf3cqp...kartta%202.png


Näyttää kyllä erittäin hyvältä! Tuota terminaalikarttaa lähtisin vielä kyllä selkeyttämään, se ei mielestäni ole tuollaisenaan tarpeeksi informatiivinen tai selkeä. Yksi virhe tuonne lienee ainakin lipsahtanut, siellä lukee nyt että nelonen kulkisi vain laivojen kulkuaikoina vaikka kyseessä taitaa olla 4T.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yksi virhe tuonne lienee ainakin lipsahtanut, siellä lukee nyt että nelonen kulkisi vain laivojen kulkuaikoina vaikka kyseessä taitaa olla 4T.


Joo, kiitos. Oli lipsahtanut juuri väärin päin. Nyt on korjattu.




> Tuota terminaalikarttaa lähtisin vielä kyllä selkeyttämään, se ei mielestäni ole tuollaisenaan tarpeeksi informatiivinen tai selkeä.


Tuo on toki vain nopeasti väännetty kartta, koska se ei ollut tämän päätarkoitus (eikä edes sivutarkoitus), vaan lähinnä jotain ideaa siitä, miten jäljellä olevan tilan voi käyttää tuolla sivussa (jos siis tuo vaikka painettaisiin 2-puoleiseksi taittokartaksi). Mutta toki myös mielelläni kuulisin lisää elaborointia, mikä siinä erityisesti tekee ei-selkeyttä, mitä informaatiota tarvittaisiin lisää tai miten sitä voisi parantaa. Tuon rautatieaseman seudun oikea haaste kyllä on, että kun siellä on 58 eri lähtölaituria tai pysäkkiä ja vielä päälle metroon ainakin nuo viisi sisäänkäyntiä, sen esittäminen ei millään voi olla kovin selkeä. Ja kun tarkoitus on olla nimenomaan liikennemuodot integroiva kartta, olisi syytä terminaali esittää juuri tuollaisena kokonaisuutena eli miten vaihdot kaikkien liikennemuotojen välillä tuossa onnistuvat. Mutta toisaalta tila on sen verran rajallinen, että on pakko pitäytyä vain lähtölaiturien numeroinnissa ja raideliikenteen linjojen ilmoittamisessa. Bussien linjanumeroita olisi sitten kymmeniä lisää, mikä "räjäyttäisi" kartan ihan eri sarjaan. Rautatieaseman rakennuksen voisi ehkä piirtää, koska se selkeästi rajaa paikkoja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nyt on korjattu.


Jos minimaalisia lisäkorjauksia haluat ottaa vastaan, niin Y-juna ei pysähdy kartasta poiketen Kauklahdessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos minimaalisia lisäkorjauksia haluat ottaa vastaan, niin Y-juna ei pysähdy kartasta poiketen Kauklahdessa.


Toki. Pikkumokatkin aina vähentävät tällaisten esittelyarvoa, koska ihmisillä on taipumusta takertua yksityiskohtiin (en tarkoita sinua toki).

----------


## Knightrider

N- ja T- junia ei olla lakkauttamassa, eikä K-junan pysähtymiskäyttäytymistä olla muuttamassa, tietääkseni.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> N- ja T- junia ei olla lakkauttamassa, eikä K-junan pysähtymiskäyttäytymistä olla muuttamassa, tietääkseni.


Prototyyppini lähtee siitä lähtökohdasta, että jos yöjunia on, ne esitetään varsinaisesta linjastosta erillisellä yölinjakartalla. Siksi tässä ei ole L- eikä T-junia. L-junien hämäävä rooli viikonloppuaamuisin tulisi IMHO poistaa ja jättää se vain yölinjaksi.

K-junan pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen kyllä saattaa muuttua Kehäradan avautumisen myötä, mutta päätöksiä ei asiasta ole. Itse kuitenkin edelleen kannatan vahvasti mallia, jossa liikennöinti pääradalla on aidosti metromaista, jossa muutaman aseman ohittavaa näennäisesti nopeampaa linjaa ei ole. Tämän kaavion pääidea on selkeässä esitystavassa, ja se ulottuu myös järjestelmän selkeyteen asti. Joka tapauksessa toivon ainakin, että HSL:n esittämä sotku, jossa Kehäradan juna ohittaa kaksi asemaa ja K-junan toiset kaksi asemaa, ei toteutuisi. Minusta ei ole sekään hyvä, että K- ja N-junien roolit vaihdetaan, eli että N-juna ajaisi ruuhkassa ja K-juna ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Se olisi kovin ristiriitaista. Joka tapauksessa tässä kaaviossa olen päätynyt esittämään vain joka asemalla pysähtyvän K- ja P-junan, korostaakseni selkeyden tarvetta.

----------


## Knightrider

> K-junan pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen kyllä saattaa muuttua Kehäradan avautumisen myötä, mutta päätöksiä ei asiasta ole. Itse kuitenkin edelleen kannatan vahvasti mallia, jossa liikennöinti pääradalla on aidosti metromaista, jossa muutaman aseman ohittavaa näennäisesti nopeampaa linjaa ei ole. Tämän kaavion pääidea on selkeässä esitystavassa, ja se ulottuu myös järjestelmän selkeyteen asti. Joka tapauksessa toivon ainakin, että HSL:n esittämä sotku, jossa Kehäradan juna ohittaa kaksi asemaa ja K-junan toiset kaksi asemaa, ei toteutuisi. Minusta ei ole sekään hyvä, että K- ja N-junien roolit vaihdetaan, eli että N-juna ajaisi ruuhkassa ja K-juna ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Se olisi kovin ristiriitaista. Joka tapauksessa tässä kaaviossa olen päätynyt esittämään vain joka asemalla pysähtyvän K- ja P-junan, korostaakseni selkeyden tarvetta.


Ve1:ssä K-juna ohittaa Käpylän, Pukinmäen ja Tapanilan. Ve2:ssa K ohittaa Pukinmäen ja mahdollisesti Hiekkaharjun. Näinollen mahdolliset tulevat Kehäradan aiheuttamat pysähtymiskäyttäytymismuutokset eivät vaikuta siihen, että kartassasi on K-junan pysähdykset merkitty todellisuudesta poikkeavasti. Kartassa pitäisi joka tapauksessa olla N- ja K-junat erikseen, koska N ei toimi radan yölinjana, vaan T. Se, kummin päin K/N-junien vuorotteluroolit tulevat lopulta olemaan, on linjakartan kannalta merkityksetöntä, kysehän on vain aikatauluista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- että kartassasi on K-junan pysähdykset merkitty todellisuudesta poikkeavasti.


Todellisuus vuonna 2017 on vielä neljän vuoden päässä. Itse pyrin ainakin kaikin keinoin vaikuttamaan siihen, että vuonna 2017 meillä olisi koko päivän liikennöivä joka asemalla pysähtyvä K-juna. Saa sen kirjain toki olla N:kin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:11 ----------




> Kartassa pitäisi joka tapauksessa olla N- ja K-junat erikseen, koska N ei toimi radan yölinjana, vaan T.


Kuten yllä kirjoittamastani olisi pitänyt jo hyvin päätellä, en ole missään vaiheessa laskenut N-junaa yölinjaksi:




> Prototyyppini lähtee siitä lähtökohdasta, että jos yöjunia on, ne esitetään varsinaisesta linjastosta erillisellä yölinjakartalla. Siksi tässä ei ole L- eikä T-junia.


N-linjaa ei tuossa esitetä, koska meillä ei tulisi olla kahta kolmen aseman osalta eri tavoin pysähtyvää linjaa Keravalle, vaan ainoastaan yksi linja. Senkin sanoin jo yllä. Linjakaavion tarkoitus on demonstroida metromaisen selkeän liikenteen hyötyjä.

----------


## lkrt

Graafisessa mielessä siirtäisin ehkä kaikki nuo raitiovaunulinjojen remarksit (liikennöi vain ruuhka-aikana jne.) linjaselitteiden alapuolelle grafiikan yhdenmukaistamiseksi. Täytyy vielä hehkuttaa, että kartta on todella kauniin näköinen ja loistavaa, että se noudattelee HSL:n graafista ohjeistusta kaikesta huolimatta. Millä ohjelmalla tämä on piirretty, Illustratorillako?

Terminaalikartasta epäselvän tekee pääasiassa juurikin laiturinumerointi. En tiedä, oliko ideana, että esimerkiksi kartan kääntöpuolella olisi laitureiden linjaluettelot, mutta siitäkin tulisi aika vaikeaa. Ainakin Elielinaukiolla yhdestä laiturista lähtee pääasiassa 1-2 linjaa, joten en usko, että kartta menisi linjanumerot lisäämällä aivan liian epäselväksi. Pidän noita laiturinumeroita ylipäätänsä aika turhina ja erittäin vaikeasti hahmotettavana. Rautatieasemalla näyttää hassulta, kun nuo raiteet eivät jatku, vaan loppuvat kesken, vaikka ymmärrän, mikä siinä on ollut ideana. Rautatientorilla hassulta näyttää, kun torilla näyttää olevan laitureita, joita minkäänlainen ajorata ei ohita, etenkin ykköslaituri. En tiedä, miten sen saisi selkeästi toteutettua, mutta minusta ehdottomasti "kolmio", jossa se nakkikiska ja aikataulunäyttö ovat, pitäisi näkyä kartalla, sillä se on tietynlainen maamerkki. Rautatieaseman rajat on myös piirrettävä, sillä nyt näyttää, kuin laiturit 3, 2 ja 17 olisivat rautatieaseman sisässä. Kukakohan nuo on alun perin numeroinut, näyttää muuten kartalla todella epäloogiselta!

Tässä muutamia minun mieleeni tulleita parannusehdotuksia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Millä ohjelmalla tämä on piirretty, Illustratorillako?


Kyllä. Josta täytyy kyllä ottaa kaikki irti, että homma onnistuu. 30 asteen hila on kyllä se vaikein askel. Tai oikeastaan se, että saa joka kulmassa yhdensuuntaiset linjat kulkemaan toisistaan yhtä etäällä ilman, että täytyy tarttua taskulaskimeen joka nurkan kohdalla. Siksi piirtäminen on pitänyt aloittaa siitä, että tehdään se hila käsin viivoista. Ja kun kartta alkaa olla jo muutenkin monimutkainen, muutama tuhat hilaviivaa siihen päälle pistää koneen aika polvilleen.

Lisäksi Illustratorissa kulmapyöristykset eivät toimi niin kuin pitäisi. Vaikka siihen muka pitää antaa pyöristyssäde, se on todellisuudessa pituus, jonka verran viivaa kuljetaan kulmapisteestä kumpaankin suuntaan ja jonne asti pyöristyskaari piirretään. Tämä siis tarkoittaa, että vain 90 asteen kulmassa se todella on pyöristyssäde, ja sitä pienemmissä kulmissa säde on suurempi kuin se syötetty arvo. Puhumattakaan siitä, että jotta pyöristyssädettä voi vaihdella, linjaviivat pitää pätkiä. Ei se iso homma ole, jos sen tekee viimeiseksi, mutta se tekee linjojen siirtelyn jälkikäteen erittäin vaikeaksi.




> Ainakin Elielinaukiolla yhdestä laiturista lähtee pääasiassa 1-2 linjaa, joten en usko, että kartta menisi linjanumerot lisäämällä aivan liian epäselväksi.


Rautatientorilla niitä sitten lähteekin taas paljon enemmän. Mä oikeastaan luovutin tämän nähtyäni: http://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/file...tientori_0.jpg

Mutta joo, tuon terminaalikartan design-periaatteisiin ei ole laitettu montakaan minuuttia, joten sitä ei kannata ottaa malliesimerkkinä. Sen pääviesti on ehkä ajatus, että tällä kartalle se terminaalikartta pitää esittää koko alueelta eikä vain bussiterminaali kerrallaan. Se on oikeastaan vain opaskartta vaihtokävelyyn välineestä toiseen. Siksi ehkä jättäisin siitä laiturinumerot ennemmin kokonaan pois kuin lisäisin linjanumerot. Mutta käyttöidea oikeastaan lähtee siitä, että jos sulla on tuo kartta, sä voit se kourassa mennä vaikka siihen Rautatientorin kolmiopömpelin näyttötaulun eteen katsomaan, milloin ja miltä laiturilta jokin linja lähtee, ja kartta on sitten apuna sen laiturin löytämiseen. Tämä on toki vähän idealisoitu kuva joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien toiminnasta.

----------


## hmikko

SL on pistänyt uutta väriä oksennukseen (Tukholman raideliikenteen kartta):

http://i.imgur.com/uy4KA42.png

----------


## zige94

> SL on pistänyt uutta väriä oksennukseen (Tukholman raideliikenteen kartta):
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uy4KA42.png


Kartassa näkyy L21, onko taas kiskokalustolla liikenteessä? Eikö Lidingöbananilla ollut remppa vai tuunko nyt pahasti jäljessä?

----------


## hmikko

> Kartassa näkyy L21, onko taas kiskokalustolla liikenteessä? Eikö Lidingöbananilla ollut remppa vai tuunko nyt pahasti jäljessä?


Wikipedian mukaan rempan ilmoitettiin valmistuvan joulukuussa, sitten tämän kuun 28. päivä ja nyt luemma siihen ei myöskään ehditä. Eli suattaap tuo valmistua tai suattaap olla että ei valmistu.

SL:n sivulla PDF-muotoiset kartat ovat vielä vanhempia vähemmän värillisiä, eli tuo uusi lienee vielä jonkunlainen vedos. SL:n sivulla on myös Lidingöbananin osalta esitetty korvausliikenne, joka näyttää äkkiseltään ultrasekavalta.

----------


## zige94

> Wikipedian mukaan rempan ilmoitettiin valmistuvan joulukuussa, sitten tämän kuun 28. päivä ja nyt luemma siihen ei myöskään ehditä. Eli suattaap tuo valmistua tai suattaap olla että ei valmistu.
> 
> SL:n sivulla PDF-muotoiset kartat ovat vielä vanhempia vähemmän värillisiä, eli tuo uusi lienee vielä jonkunlainen vedos. SL:n sivulla on myös Lidingöbananin osalta esitetty korvausliikenne, joka näyttää äkkiseltään ultrasekavalta.


Kiitos infosta. Mietin vaan kun Lidingöbanan on ollut mun ehdoton suosikki. Melkeinpä joka kerta Tukholmassa käydessä on täytynyt sillä mennä, joten pakko tehdä reissu sen jälkeen kun Lidingöbanan avataan taas.

----------


## Hape

SL'n sivulla olevan linjan poikkeusliikenneaikataulu on voimassa 'niin kauan kunnes normaaliliikenne alkaa'. Linjalle tuee ymmartääkseni uudet moottorivaunut, tyyppi A36:

https://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/va...hp?typ_id=1109

Vaunu on Solnan Tvärbanan vaunun kaltainen, mutta yhtä osiota pitempi. Siis CAF'n valmistama

DN'stä lukemani artikkelin mukaan liikenne pitäisi alkaa ensi syksynä. Syynä viivästykseen on radan kulunvalvontajärjestelmässä ilmennyt häiriö.

----------

